#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Что такое "Российский буддизм", существует ли явление?

## Шаман

Тема навеяна мыслями одного из монахов, посещяющих форум:




> По уму, так эту тему про Тибет вообще бы удалить: горстка людей, которые готовы протестовать создают неблаговидный имидж всему российскому Буддизму, в то время, как крупные буддийский организации и дацаны отнюдь не стремятся на баррикады.


Как вы думаете, существует ли "Российский буддизм"? Можно ли говорить о таком явлении? 
Могут ли быть названы "крупные буддийские организации", имидж которых был бы определяющим для этого явления?

P.S. Замечу в скобках: "горстка монахов", согласно некоторым учениям, иногда имеет больший вес, чем "крупные буддийские организации".

----------


## Asanga

Сложный многоплановый вопрос.
*По отношению к буддийским организациям:*
Нам (россиянам) есть дело до Бурятии – т.к. это самая крупная буддийская организация в стране, она заявляет себя как преемственницу основных традиций российского буддизма. Значит, то, что они подадут как буддизм, как они сформируют, истолкуют, какие ценности поднимут, то и будет сильно влиять на нас, русских буддистов. Ведь по ним русские будут судить о буддизме. Новые люди, отыскивая воплощения буддизма в монахах, храмах, традиции, будут попадать на их образцы. 
Значит, если они заявят, что буддизм – это культ святынь (как главн критерий), что в буддизме важней всего церковь (священники и их организация иерархии подчинения ) и т.п.,  так многие люди уже и будут думать в будущем. И забудут, что Будда говорил об одной иерархии – монахов по «старшинству» срока обетов, и что церкви никакой не заповедовал вообще, только заповедал сохранить Сангху в чистоте. И так далее
*По отношению к наполнению*
Дело в том, чтобы буддизмом не называли верования, храмы, церемонии и т.п. что угодно.
Главным является:
1. Будда (как подлинный идеал - не какие-то национал идеи, полит или геополит стратегии и т.п. как фигурирующие самые важные вещи), 
2. Дхарма - как настоящее содержание (и не номинальное, декларируемое) всех процессов, называемых буддийскими. Т.е. учение должно идти полным ходом! - именно учение, а не что другое. 
3. Сангха - т.е. монастыри должны быть, а не подразумеваться.

Таким образом в данный момент есть то, на что навешивается ярлык Российского Буддизма, реально буддизму он пока не соответствует.

----------


## Kleon

Традиционно буддизм ассоциируется с Калмыкией и Бурятией.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Тибетский буддизм/Тхеравада/Дзен/Чань - живые традиции с монастырями, школами, Великими Учителями, практикующими, и все это формировалось веками.
У нас пока есть отдельные проявления всех этих традиций, говорить о "Российском буддизме" либо неправильно, либо рановато.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Есть несколько иное понимание трех драгоценностей. Если у Асанги  см выше это Будда Дхарма и Сангха, то в буддизме Ваджрайана это Учитель Идам и Дакини.
Подобные группы существовали и существуют на русской почве. Говорить об ососбенностях русского буддизма сложно поскольку это даже не более менее закрытый Тибет с его несколькими весьма схожими школами=традициями. В открытом мире скорее можно говорить о современном буддизме в мире, поскольку если взять Намхайа норбу, то его невозможно приписать ни к одной стране в мире и ни к одной национальности. Так кстати и со многими другими направлениями, но отсутствиен собственного лица скорее результат глобальных процессов в мире. Пожив в России тибетцы несколько утрачивают свою самобытность.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Российский буддизм, согласно теории познания Сакья-пандиты, это ложная общность, сформированная ошибкой восприятия (по принципу "нет леса - есть деревья"). И это и будет взгляд Дхармы, а не то, что "навеяно мыслями одного из монахов, посещяющих форум". Добавлю от себя, это ложная общность, поднимаемая "на знамя" кем-либо в соответствии с его представлениями об этой ложной общности, а иногда (и весьма часто) и политическими интересами и корыстью.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Мне вообще непонятна эта странная реплика о порче имиджа российских буддистов... 
1. Почему буддисты вообще должны заботиться о своём имидже? 
2. Почему мирный протест против насилия в Тибете делает наш имидж "неблаговидным"?
3. И в чьих глазах? В глазах населения России? Но далеко не все жители этой страны с безоговорочной симпатией относятся к Китаю и китайцам. В глазах российской власти? Но если партия "Единая Россия" не боится испортить имидж, принимая в свои ряды Бориса Моисеева, почему мы должны стыдиться, открыто выражая сочувствие тибетскому народу?

----------


## Дондуп

По моему мнению такое явление как Буддизм в России существует давно, а из организаций почему бы не назвать Элистинский хурул во главе с Шаджин-ламой Тело тулку Римпоче

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Кармапенко, респектная традиция  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

Не знаю, сложился ли российский Буддизм, но одна черта у него уже прорисовалась: идеализм. Что, кстати, видно по этому треду.

На самом деле, конечно, хорошо опираться на Три Драгоценности в их идеальном чистом виде.
Я сам всецело "за" ведь именно эти  идеалы позволяют Дхамме существовать две с половиной тысячи лет. 

Но, товарищи, иногда надо спускаться на землю. Надо смотреть, а как вообще на нас окружающие смотрят. Как воспринимают.
Потому, как, если кто-то прибывает в думках типа: "Почему буддисты вообще должны заботиться о своём имидже? ......." если не может ответить на столь простые и очевидные даже для Дома-2 вопросы, тогда чего удивлятся тому, что власти огораживают автобусами пикет фритибетцев. 
Так оно и впредь будет. 

Пока в России не сложится община нормальных адекватных  (не побоюсь этого слова) успешных буддистов, до тех пор, с одной стороны, общество и власть будут воспринимать эти группки, как маргиналов, практически ничем не отличающихся в общественном сознании от кришнаитов или анастасийцев, а, с другой стороны, буддизм, как образ жизни, как образ мысли не укориниться в среде самих последователей Дхаммы. 

Пока Дхамма воспринимается как, своего рода, хобби (кто-то на дискотеку, кто-то на фитнес, кто-то в ролевики, а кто-то в дхарма-центр) пока она не пропущена через всю жизнь, пока она не вьедается в плоть и кровь, до тем пор и не будет продвинутых реализованных практиков.
А пропущена она только у бурятов и калмыков. Потому, что  они - община. Потому и Питерский Дацан способен существовать на деньги бурятской общины. Смогли бы европейские буддисты сами потянуть Дацан? Сильно сомневаюсь.

Вот потому (что есть у бурятов община твёрдо стоящая на земле) Хамбо-лама и предстоит как "Сангхарат всея Руси" перед Президентом, нравится это кому или нет. Потому и преслушиваются к его словам, что здраво смотрит на современную жизнь и понимает где можно говорить и митинговать, а где не стоит.

----------


## Spirit

Российский буддизм - это весь спектр буддиской жизни граждан России...

От мировоззрения и судеб отдельных личностей, до исторического и юридического аспектов - история школ, организаций, официальный статус , общественное положение, произведения искусства и прочее...

----------


## Юань Дин

Вот заселят китайцы Сибирь, тогда будет вам и российский буддизм. В основном, думаю, чань. И мастера чаньские будут часто к нам приезжать.
У нас в сибирском городе китайцы открыли школу по изучению китайского языка и культуры. Первый шаг сделан.

----------


## Ho Shim

> ...И мастера чаньские будут часто к нам приезжать...


Ага, получившие билет на перерождение у КПК в сопровождении балета "Шаолинь"  :Wink:

----------


## Шаман

Падмасамбхава: Побуждение к духовной практике



> _Цогял, разве ты не слышала, что все твои предки умерли? Разве не видела, что твои сверстники и соседи умирают? Разве не замечала, что умирают твои родственники, и старые, и молодые? Разве не наблюдала, как несут трупы на кладбище? Возможно ли, чтобы ты забыла, что и за тобой придёт смерть? Если это ни к чему тебя не побуждает, то время освобождения не придёт никогда!
> 
> Самый главный корень благих качеств – всем сердцем воспринять непостоянство, поэтому никогда не забывай угрозы смерти! Самое важное из всех понятий – непостоянство, поэтому никогда не упускай его из вида! Самый главный корень дурных деяний – вера в то, что всё вечно, поэтому вырви его! Если всем сердцем не примешь понимание [непостоянства], зло нагромоздится горой.
> 
> Разъясню это: простые люди не стремятся к освобождению, знатные самодовольны и привязаны к своему непомерному самомнению, богатых обуяла жадность, невежественные тешатся дурными делами, ленивые пребывают в сонливости, практик возвращается к мирской суете, учитель Дхармы впадает в восемь мирских забот, а йогин, которому недостаёт веры и усердия, преследует цели этой жизни. Всё это обусловлено тем, что непостоянство не воспринято всем сердцем.
> 
> Если мысль о непостоянстве поистине влилась в твой поток бытия, все благие качества пути освобождения нагромоздятся горой. Поэтому зароди внутреннее убеждение о бесполезности любых мирских дел! Зароди убеждение, что все мирские цели тщетны! Отбрось бессмысленную суету этого мира!
> 
> Твёрдо вступи на путь освобождения! Не цепляйся за материальное! Не принимай пять скандх за саму себя! Пойми: всё, что отвлекает, есть Мара! Пойми, что желанные объекты чувств – просто обман! Всегда ощущай, что медлить нельзя!
> ...


P.S. "Буддизм по крови" - это тоже ложно воспринимаемая общность. Многие "буддисты по крови" "верят в будду", но ничего не знают о четырёх благородных истинах. 

P.P.S. 2. Буддисту следует заботиться не о том, как на него смотрят окружающие, ибо эти вопросы относятся к непостоянному и обусловленному. Те, кто заботится о своём имидже больше, чем о благе всех живых существ, больше, чем о сохранении линий преемственности, заботится о сансарных преходящих вещах, которыми заниматься вообще не имеет смысла.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Надо смотреть, а как вообще на нас окружающие смотрят. Как воспринимают.


А что, все окружающие одобряют действия китайцев или состоят в партии власти? На Украине и в Германии, где информационная политика немного другая, только и разговоров, какие сволочи китайские коммунисты. Так что там буддист с лозунгом FREE TIBET вовсе не выглядит странным маргиналом.




> Пока в России не сложится община нормальных адекватных  (не побоюсь этого слова) успешных буддистов, до тех пор, с одной стороны, общество и власть будут воспринимать эти группки, как маргиналов


Каковы критерии нормальности, адекватности, успеха и немаргинальности? Если "фритибетец" или вообще позволяет себе с лозунгами куда-то выходить, значит, неадекватный маргинал?? Даже если нормально работает и получает, имеет высшее образование?

И, наконец, не то что буддисту - любому порядочному и вменяемому русскому человеку должно быть пофиг, как на него смотрит *такая* власть. Лавры (точнее, миллиарды) РПЦ МП не дают спать спокойно?




> Пока Дхамма воспринимается как, своего рода, хобби


Это проблемы отдельно взятых воспринимающих. А ваши пафосные речи об имидже российских буддистов - дешёвая манипуляция. Фактически вы просто объявляете, тех, кто с вами не согласен, неадекватными людьми - очень мило.

----------


## Топпер

> Падмасамбхава: Побуждение к духовной практике
> 
> 
> P.S. "Буддизм по крови" - это тоже ложно воспринимаемая общность. Многие "буддисты по крови" "верят в будду", но ничего не знают о четырёх благородных истинах. 
> 
> P.P.S. 2. Буддисту следует заботиться не о том, как на него смотрят окружающие, ибо эти вопросы относятся к непостоянному и обусловленному. Те, кто заботится о своём имидже больше, чем о благе всех живых существ, больше, чем о сохранении линий преемственности, заботится о сансарных преходящих вещах, которыми заниматься вообще не имеет смысла.


Вот о таком подходе я и говорил в начале своего сообщения.

----------


## Топпер

> А что, все окружающие одобряют действия китайцев или состоят в партии власти? На Украине и в Германии, где информационная политика немного другая, только и разговоров, какие сволочи китайские коммунисты. Так что там буддист с лозунгом FREE TIBET вовсе не выглядит странным маргиналом.


Там - наверное это будет восприниматься нормально. Но тема вроде бы о российском буддизем.



> Каковы критерии нормальности, адекватности, успеха и немаргинальности?


А это не у меня надо спрашивать, а у общества и у чиновников: с кем, по их мнению, они бы могли спокойно жить и работать рядом.



> И, наконец, не то что буддисту - любому порядочному и вменяемому русскому человеку должно быть пофиг, как на него смотрит *такая* власть.


Дмитрий, вам, как подданому другого государства вообще бы лучше эту тему не трогать. У вас власть возможно ещё и похуже будет.



> Это проблемы отдельно взятых воспринимающих. А ваши пафосные речи об имидже российских буддистов - дешёвая манипуляция. Фактически вы просто объявляете, тех, кто с вами не согласен, неадекватными людьми - очень мило.


Хотелось бы, что бы это было так.  :Frown: 
Вы спросите у  Хамбо-ламы и Шаджин-ламы почему они не вывели свои организации поддерживать ваши митинги в защиту фри Тибета и всё станет ясно: у кого пафос и манипуляция, а у кого  видение ситуации в стране.

----------


## Ersh

> А что, все окружающие одобряют действия китайцев или состоят в партии власти?


Дима, Вы ищете причимну в каком-то экзотическом направлении. Большинство окружающих - граждане России, и стран бывшего СССР, прекрасно понимают, и знают на собственном опыте, к чему приводит развал страны и парады суверенитетов. И не желают этих последствий ни китайскому, ни тибетскому народам. Может быть, они ошибаются. Но таков их опыт, и переубедить этих людей 
практически невозможно.
И давайте хватит политики.

----------


## Per Se

Разные вещи - "российский буддизм" и "российский буддист". 
Если речь о буддизме то вероятно это количественная оценка (сколько и каких школ, сколько людей считают себя буддистом и т.п.). А когда мы говорим о "российском буддисте", то как раз тут и тема о имидже, репутации и так далее. И то что сказал *Шаман* в своём *P.P.S. 2*. это как раз то на чём формируется образ (имидж ...) российского буддиста. И о том же сказал *Топпер* ("община нормальных адекватных (не побоюсь этого слова) успешных буддистов"). Это разговор именно о "российском буддисте". 
А образ этот станет примерно полным в глазах "россиянина" только тогда когда ему станет понятным насколько буддизм широк. Сколь много в нём школ и направлений. И насколько едины они в своём отношении к трём драгоценностям.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Дмитрий, вам, как подданому другого государства вообще бы лучше эту тему не трогать. У вас власть возможно ещё и похуже будет.


2Топпер: Прежде всего он не "представитель другого государства", а мой ваджрный брат, мы ученики одного Учителя, и это первично, а государства здесь не при делах. Вы монах, а простых вещей не понимаете. Видимо, заблуждающийся монах заблуждается так же, как и все обычные существа :Smilie: ))))). 

И именно первичные для нас связи, то есть ваджрные, позволяют нам принимать решения о своем поведении, руководствуясь отнюдь не интересами государства, которое является временным обстоятельством. Любое государство хорошо настолько, насколько оно помогает сохранению и практике Дхармы. Все остальное в нем - шелуха. Это не идеализм, это жесткая практика жизни. Если у вас ее нет, это ничего не говорит обо всех буддистах в России. И наоборот :Smilie: . 

Не стоит выдавать конформизм за мудрость, а честность - за безумие. Придерживайтесь своей позиции, но не пытайтесь представлять ее единственно верной. Это глупо.

----------

